# Personal experiences



## drippin' rock (Sep 1, 2016)

I want to know more about the people that frequent this section, and perhaps background stories would be a good way to do that.  If you are willing to participate, I'd want to know about believers and non. Specifically what drew you to believe the way you do and at what age. I'm not looking to belittle or poke fun. There is no underlying motive here, just curiosity. I've noticed patterns in my adult life and am curious if those patterns generally play out here. Thanks!


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 1, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Specifically what drew you to believe the way you do and at what age.



For me, it was a pamphlet from a Mormon missionary (even though I've never attended a Mormon church.)  It just got me interested in the Bible.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 1, 2016)

Church was part of my life from day one. There was no question. It was simply what we did. We were there Sunday morning, night, Wednesday night supper, Friday night youth group, and some Saturday bible studies. Tuesday's were visitation. I didn't do those much. My teenage years saw mission trips, youth choir, Christmas plays, and a harder drive to life commitment. I knew every book of the bible, had countless verses memorized, and knew all the answers.  What slowly started to dawn on me however, was a lack of true belief. I shrugged that off and kept going through the motions.  

Condensing down the next 25 years or so, I have completely and utterly fallen away from any participation.  I feel freer for it.  I would say I lost my belief, but what I realized after so many years was I never believed.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 1, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


> For me, it was a pamphlet from a Mormon missionary (even though I've never attended a Mormon church.)  It just got me interested in the Bible.



How old were you?


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 1, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> How old were you?



About 12.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 1, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Church was part of my life from day one. There was no question. It was simply what we did. We were there Sunday morning, night, Wednesday night supper, Friday night youth group, and some Saturday bible studies. Tuesday's were visitation. I didn't do those much. My teenage years saw mission trips, youth choir, Christmas plays, and a harder drive to life commitment. I knew every book of the bible, had countless verses memorized, and knew all the answers.  What slowly started to dawn on me however, was a lack of true belief. I shrugged that off and kept going through the motions.
> 
> Condensing down the next 25 years or so, I have completely and utterly fallen away from any participation.  I feel freer for it.  I would say I lost my belief, but what I realized after so many years was I never believed.



I too grew up in the Church. I did everything you did but mission trips. I remember forming into groups for visitation in the neighborhood. We finally quit doing that.

Curious though, why did you stay active so long if you never believed?

I've often thought if people who converted later might tend to be more into it than people who grew up in the Church.
People who were down and out such as alcoholics or drug users who had a life changing event.

It's not that I think one group makes better Christians as I believe that is based on grace. It's not that I think drugs or alcohol or worse sins than mine either as I feel sins such as hatred, jealously, and lust or just as evil.

I don't ever remember not believing in Jesus.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 1, 2016)

Artfuldodger said:


> I too grew up in the Church. I did everything you did but mission trips. I remember forming into groups for visitation in the neighborhood. We finally quit doing that.
> 
> Curious though, why did you stay active so long if you never believed?
> 
> ...



I kept it up because I am a southerner. It is expected. It's what we do. After I got married my wife wanted to go,(she didn't as a child), so I went with her. It never stuck though. The older I get, the less I want to play games.  The less tolerant I am of the whole circus.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 1, 2016)

I attended church (Presbyterian USA) as a kid with my parents. The miracles and what-not just never clicked with me, plus the believing in heaven but not believing in CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored. (edit - OK, really - y'all know what word went there)

The bible contains great stories, a good bit of history, and it's a great way to live, but I have a hard time with the tales that defy the laws of nature and physics. 

At about 12yrs old, I told my mom I didn't believe and didn't want to attend church anymore. To her credit, she allowed me to make that decision. She still occasionally asks and is frustrated by my non-belief, but she respects my beliefs as I respect hers.

I should mention that while I decline to lead prayers (I could, but I feel it would be hypocritical) at family/friend's homes, if they wish to pray before a meal or whatever, I'll gladly join hands and bow my head to respect their beliefs. It doesn't cost me anything. 

My Catholic raised French ex-wife has a much more traumatic story, at about 7yrs old or so, a classmate of hers was brutally raped and murdered. Her priest told her "it was God's will" and she couldn't grasp why a benevolent supreme being would allow such a thing, much less it be "his will". She left the church then and is vehemently anti-religion still today, to the point of leaving the room if someone wishes to pray over dinner. I can't say I blame her.


----------



## Israel (Sep 2, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> I kept it up because I am a southerner. It is expected. It's what we do. After I got married my wife wanted to go,(she didn't as a child), so I went with her. It never stuck though. The older I get, the less I want to play games.  The less tolerant I am of the whole circus.



Have you ever considered the things Jesus says of the so many things I would imagine you believe as the "circus"?
The "Big Show"?


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 2, 2016)

Israel said:


> Have you ever considered the things Jesus says of the so many things I would imagine you believe as the "circus"?
> The "Big Show"?



What I am interested in here is your personal story.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 2, 2016)

I grew up really poor in South/Middle Georgia so, going to church was a given. I was baptized a few times. I figured they weren't taking so, I stopped doing that. We went to church Wednesday nights, and twice on Sunday. What I really hated was vacation Bible school. I am out of school for the summer and this happens. This God sure requires a lot of my free time. 

I read the Bible. Often wondering why God couldn't write one easier to understand for all and leaving nothing to interpretation. 
The Lord moves in mysterious ways. 

I think the flood story was a trigger that got me thinking more about this God that is kind and loves us and is perfect. Yet, to cover up his mistake, he kills everything except a select few and starts over. Hmmmm
I also wondered why a God that has been around forever would suddenly decide to create us and demand that we worship him or burn forever. That just sounds like a creepy guy with an ant farm. 

I also noticed, at least in my town, the less money and education you had, the more you went to church. I also noticed that going to church didn't improve their situation. Sometimes actually made it worse. They had to give money to the church. 
Sundays, for those that had money, seemed to be a fashion show. Everyone showing off their latest dress or suit. 

To sum this all up, at a young age, I realized I didn't want any part of this cult and as soon as my parents would let me, I didn't go to church anymore. However, I didn't dare tell my parents that I didn't want to go because I didn't believe. They are both dead now and they never knew I didn't believe. Better that way.


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 2, 2016)

Mom read the Children's Bible when I was a small child. The Exodus was my favorite, followed by Jonah.  I believed then and I still do today. 

My young adult life was difficult with school, a changing society, marriage, divorce, marriage, children, work. Getting enough time for everyone, including God was sometimes difficult. 

In my mid 30s I made a conscious effort to find what was important spiritually for me, Exodus and Jonah were still calling me.  And they still are today. And I continue...

 I "believe" more now than I ever did. Being a practicing Christian is about the best part of my life now. It gives me much pleasure ( making life fun even in trials) and it gives me meaning, is motivating and gives me a sense of order on about everything.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 2, 2016)

This is an excellent thread.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 2, 2016)

Condensed version -
Grew up Catholic. Catechism on Saturday, Church on Sunday. As i got older things like having to believe in miracles to believe the story, stories like the flood etc that would be considered heinous in any other setting really started bothering me. Started doing research on organized religion, how Christianity, the Bible etc came to be. Ended up where i am now - total rejection of organized religion, the Bible etc. Man made and man inspired for the purpose of garnering power, wealth and control as its original basis.
I leave open the possibility of a god or gods however i see absolutely zero credible evidence for one. Not because i dont want to but because there just isnt any that is supported outside of the man made and man inspired Bible.
At family functions when hands are joined and a prayer is offered before a meal etc i participate out of respect for the others beliefs but i dont pray.


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 2, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> What I am interested in here is your personal story.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 2, 2016)

centerpin fan said:


>



I just laughed out loud. People looking at me funny.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 2, 2016)

WaltL1 said:


> Condensed version -
> Grew up Catholic. Catechism on Saturday, Church on Sunday. As i got older things like having to believe in miracles to believe the story, stories like the flood etc that would be considered heinous in any other setting really started bothering me. Started doing research on organized religion, how Christianity, the Bible etc came to be. Ended up where i am now - total rejection of organized religion, the Bible etc. Man made and man inspired for the purpose of garnering power, wealth and control as its original basis.
> I leave open the possibility of a god or gods however i see absolutely zero credible evidence for one. Not because i dont want to but because there just isnt any that is supported outside of the man made and man inspired Bible.
> At family functions when hands are joined and a prayer is offered before a meal etc i participate out of respect for the others beliefs but i dont pray.



I forgot to mention my upbringing was southern baptist. Which means if I did believe, I would smile at you and say,"well bless your heart."  Do you people believe in jeee-sus?


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 2, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> I forgot to mention my upbringing was southern baptist. Which means if I did believe, I would smile at you and say,"well bless your heart."  Do you people believe in jeee-sus?


If that is a serious question, Catholics are taught the Trinity -God is the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 2, 2016)

WaltL1 said:


> If that is a serious question, Catholics are taught the Trinity -God is the Father, the Son and the Holy Spirit



Yes, I am well aware of that now. I was bashing small town baptists. Growing up in the 80s in the south, anybody that wasn't Baptist was probably a heathen, and sadly going to hades.


----------



## WaltL1 (Sep 3, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> Yes, I am well aware of that now. I was bashing small town baptists. Growing up in the 80s in the south, anybody that wasn't Baptist was probably a heathen, and sadly going to hades.


Interestingly when i was a practicing Catholic I dont remember a single conversation about those "wacky Baptists" or "they dont worship God right" etc.
It wasnt until I started talking to Baptists that I found out only they were doing it "right"


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 11, 2016)

Dang, I typed for 30 minutes.... and hit the wrong button and lost it. Oh well


----------



## fireman32 (Sep 12, 2016)

Born and raised Southern Baptist.   Had a lot of family instability growing up, parents divorced when my brother and I were very young.  I then watched my brother die in a freak accident, I was 7 he was 9.  Felt the call to accept at age 11.  Daddy raised me with the help of his parents, did a decent job considering, momma went through several more divorces. I can't see suffering and death of people as their only lot.
Guess church and God was and is a constant stability for me.  Don't care for religiosity, can't make sense of the Big Bang.  I see to much complexity to not believe in God.  Got a great wife and kids, that love church and it's arguably a good place for us to be.
As an individual and as a firefighter I have experienced Hades on earth.  If there is a minute chance that it's real, I wanna do all I can to not be there ever again.
Kind of scattered, but there it is.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 20, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> I forgot to mention my upbringing was southern baptist. Which means if I did believe, I would smile at you and say,"well bless your heart."  Do you people believe in jeee-sus?



Come on now .....they're not all that way.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 20, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> Come on now .....they're not all that way.



Yeah, I know. So do the rest of these guys. It is a generalization. I did know many people like that, however. I also knew some great folks.  Church life was safe.  I don't regret being raised the way I was.  I just came to realize that what I was missing was belief. I just don't believe. And I'm ok with that.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 20, 2016)

jmharris23 said:


> Come on now .....they're not all that way.



By the way, that's a good looking family you have. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 21, 2016)

drippin' rock said:


> By the way, that's a good looking family you have. Hope all is well with you.



Thanks! We're great and I hope you guys are too.


----------



## big lazer (Dec 24, 2016)

Started doubting about age 12 when the preacher could not tell me where the water from Noah's flood went.  Walked away completely about age 20 when  I realized that believing in Santa and the Easter Bunny had been more productive than believing in Jesus.


----------

